# MY R33 GTR V-SPEC



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

I AM in love with my R33GTR V-SPEC with greddy lip!!

747whp, expecting to close it to 800whp!! rob from rips working in our latest work i will post later the pics as soon rob send me some.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

looks awesome, very nice


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

samgtr said:


> looks awesome, very nice



Thank you mate!!

r33 gtr RULES!!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nicely done!

Yes, R33 all the way!

PS good to see that your local Hooters has higher quality than Hooters Tokyo....


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Looks savage, like it. Loving the indicator ducts within the front bumper. works well.


----------



## Full-Race Jon (Jan 4, 2011)

The car looks excellent. is there a lot of GTR's or right hand drive cars in Costa Rica?

Saludos
Jon


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

well, they are not, but since last 2 month have enter 3, r33 gtrs 2- gray 1- white non v-spec., mine is the only v-spec. so total we are r33 gtrs.
gts are like 7 or 8 
no r34 gtr
1 r35

all rhd!!

evo are like 7 rhd
nissan silvias like 4
pulsar like 5
subarus like 15
hondas like 10

but they goverment is passing a law to unlegalize the car here, so will be trouble, but the good thing i got time to fight with them.

but am working on the car no matter what happen i just finish putting some leather and alcantar to the seats


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Looks savage, like it. Loving the indicator ducts within the front bumper. works well.


yeah is a must if you have hks oil cooler!! in order to take all heat of the cooler.

thanks

jeff


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Yes, R33 all the way!
> 
> PS good to see that your local Hooters has higher quality than Hooters Tokyo....


jaja, and here are better ones, those are the only that agree to take the pics, but we have better.

jeffrey


----------



## Full-Race Jon (Jan 4, 2011)

Not bad, I'm surprised the government would make a fuss on such a small amount of cars, then again they did the same thing here haha. Good luck!

Those seats came out great as well. 

Jon


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

Full-Race Jon said:


> Not bad, I'm surprised the government would make a fuss on such a small amount of cars, then again they did the same thing here haha. Good luck!
> 
> Those seats came out great as well.
> 
> Jon


YES, they say they are dangerous :bowdown1: here we drive lhd so thats why. 

they are trying to stop the import of the cars , they are comming like crazy and they are very cheap., well some are


----------



## GTR_Mad! (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking sweet! love the colour!


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

GTR_Mad! said:


> Looking sweet! love the colour!


thanks BRO


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

vettekiller said:


> yeah is a must if you have hks oil cooler!! in order to take all heat of the cooler.
> 
> thanks
> 
> jeff


wel i do have HKS oil cooler but none of those.
never had problems. great car, needs only 2 xenon headlights imo


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

Tinoush said:


> wel i do have HKS oil cooler but none of those.
> never had problems. great car, needs only 2 xenon headlights imo



Well, bro what i am saying the to take full advantage of the oil cooler must have direct air going though that plain and simple.
yours work, but not at his fullest! mine on the right side have built box and go directly to cooler.

another example someTIME i road race the car, and in 15laps with long straight in the same amount of laps the car is 20degree cooler than before i have the duct into intercooler, but again just to have cooler the ran cooler compare to not have one. jeje.

same as intercooler , more air come directly better work the intercooler have.

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH I NEED TO BUY THE XENON !! BUT NEW ARE EXPENSIVE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $3000 U.S. DOLLAR THAT IS TOO MUCH.

but i am working on it.

thanks for the comment bro.

jeff


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice car! like the seats looking good.


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

NEW CARBON SEIBON DS LOOK!!! EXTREMELY HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Alfonso Wen Ja (Mar 6, 2008)

*Nice ride.....mate...*

Nice ride maee.....
proud of this monster been from Costa Rica....
I sure that one of the best exotic cars from there......
I got a question....
Your oem front lip is the version 1 or 2???
still in good condition?


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

Alfonso Wen Ja said:


> Nice ride maee.....
> proud of this monster been from Costa Rica....
> I sure that one of the best exotic cars from there......
> I got a question....
> ...


Still good but as everybody i have fix it like 200 times jaja

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Is it a 2.8 Stroker engine?


----------



## vettekiller (Feb 29, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Is it a 2.8 Stroker engine?


Hi bro, 
Nop is not a 2.8

Nur engine is 2.6
Proud to have power with rb26
But lots and lots of BOOTSSS

Grettings

Jeff


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

How well does that Seibon bonnet fit? Right now they're the only ones who sell OEM style bonnets in carbon but not sure/don't know about their build quality.


----------



## Alfonso Wen Ja (Mar 6, 2008)

vettekiller said:


> Still good but as everybody i have fix it like 200 times jaja
> 
> Thanks for the comment.


hi mate; Im from Panama, are you selling it?
is that version 1 or 2?

I have sold out one of my BCNR33 to your country long time ago:::
::::


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice 33  

Loving the hooters hauhau,

You live in Costa? I have a friend who owns a cafe in Quepos if its near you.

Mikey


----------



## FQ Performance (Jul 10, 2007)

V Nice !


----------

